# 1970 GTO fan/fan shroud Remove



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello all, in the past, when I had the 66 and 68 GTO, it was easy to remove the fan shroud so I can remove the fan and onward, doing a intake replacement. The 1970 it seems hard to get to the fan bolts, is there an easy way to remove the bolts? Seems the fan shroud and the radiator are together, unlike the 66 or 68 where the radiator was separate. 

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rolm said:


> Hello all, in the past, when I had the 66 and 68 GTO, it was easy to remove the fan shroud so I can remove the fan and onward, doing a intake replacement. The 1970 it seems hard to get to the fan bolts, is there an easy way to remove the bolts? Seems the fan shroud and the radiator are together, unlike the 66 or 68 where the radiator was separate.
> 
> Thanks!


I had no issues removing the flex fan bolts and the bolts for the clutch fan I replaced the flex fan with. The shroud has a series of bolts on the top with 2 rubber spacers between the shroud and radiator. Beneath the radiator are 2 bolts that secure the shroud to the rad core support. The radiator sits on 2 rubber spacers. Takes a little finesse to remove the shroud but it comes out.


----------



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you, a little tough but got arms and hands in there.


----------

